# intrum justitia and mbna



## brian180 (19 Sep 2010)

I had a credit card with MBNA. The balance i owe on it was about €1,300 got it down from €3,000 in last year. 

I was paying it off and then I got a letter out saying the debt was wrote of by Irish Bureau then about 3 weeks later ive received a nasty letter from Intrum Justitia saying they bought the debit from MBNA and they want the payment in full which i haven't got. 

What can the Intrum Justitia do to me since I cant pay for this in full? Im currently unemployed.

Any replies be greatly appreciated,

 thanks guys


----------



## ajapale (19 Sep 2010)

Moved from
Askaboutlaw
to
Mortgage arrears, *Personal Debt* & negative equity


----------



## Time (20 Sep 2010)

brian180 said:


> I had a credit card with MBNA. The balance i owe on it was about €1,300 got it down from €3,000 in last year.
> 
> I was paying it off and then I got a letter out saying the debt was wrote of by Irish Bureau then about 3 weeks later ive received a nasty letter from Intrum Justitia saying they bought the debit from MBNA and they want the payment in full which i haven't got.
> 
> ...



IJ can issue a civil summons and take you to court for the money.


----------



## onq (20 Sep 2010)

Offer to pay them off at a set rate.

You may decide to seek legal advice in how best to do this.

Otherwise you could contact the Money Advice and Budgeting Service for your area [MABS] - AFAIK its free.

You should also head down to your local health centre and speak to your Social Welfare Officer there - ask if there is anything they can do - MABS may advise on this too.

Its bad enough we're all on the flat of our back without being made into criminals for piffling sums like €1,300 - that's a week's work with overtime on a site at the height of the boom for a brickie.

ONQ


----------



## redbhoy (20 Sep 2010)

You have no contract with IJ so you can tell them to sling their hook elsewhere. Your contract was with MBNA. IJ are basically 3rd party interlopers with no legal standing. They can send you all the letters they want and you are not legally obliged to answer them.


----------

